

The Art of Selling; For Startup Founders - kerryfalk
http://kerryfalk.com/the-art-of-selling-for-startup-founders

======
porter
SPIN selling is the best sales book in existence. If you are new to sales, do
yourself a favor and go buy it right now.

~~~
kerryfalk
Agreed. I've read a lot of books on sales and have tried many different things
(many of which have been successful for others). I have not found a book that
aligned better or gave me a framework for success that is better than SPIN
Selling.

